# el chino (tienda)



## estabilo

Buenas tardes,

Querría preguntarles cómo se le dice, o su equivalente, a la tienda de _*los chinos*_ en inglés. 

Muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Biker

Hola Estabilo


Uno de los nombres que see ha utilizado es "*five & dime stores*".


*Five & Dime stores* carry souvenirs, cold drinks, band-aids, sunglasses, snacks, toys, non-prescription drugs, sunscreen, cosmetics, office supplies, school supplies, batteries, post cards, tote bags, hats, tourist items, clothing items, travel items and everyday convenience store necessities.


A ver si la gente nativa nos dice si todavía las llaman así. Además supongo que se usarán más nombres dependiendo de la época de la tienda y procedencia de sus dueños, de las franquicias, etc, etc.


I hope it helps


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

Ah, the old Five and Dime... They were a thing of my generation. Alas, they are now gone. The closest thing in my mind is the Dollar Store nowadays. That's inflation for you!


----------



## Biker

Thanks _Kayokid_, I appreciate your answer. 


In Spain we used to call them "Tiendas de todo a cien" and also "tiendas de 20 duros".


In this day and age they are all called "*Los chinos / el chino*".



Have a good one


----------



## azafata20

¡Hola!

He viajado bastante por EEUU y te prometo que sólo he visto una tienda parecida a las de "los chinos" como las que tenemos aquí en España. 

Lo más aproximado que se me ocurre que podrías usar es _*Dollar Tree Store*_, que son unas tiendas que venden todo a un dólar. 

¡Espero haberte ayudado un poco!


----------



## simonitov

Lo más parecido en el Reino Unido es la "Pound Shop" y hay en todos pueblos. Pero a mi ver, no venden tanto como en los chinos de España.


----------



## Ceciliagarcia12

Hola a todos/as.

Por favor me podríais decir como se diría 'Tienda de Chinos' en ingles?

Muchas gracias 

_Moderator's note
Two threads merged to avoid repetition
Bevj_


----------



## NoeliaNori

Hi!!
I'm doing a project about shops and I don't know how do you say _"bazar chino"_ in english. In Spain they are these shops that we call: _chinos, bazares, etc..._
the country origin chinese, were you can find all things. And the name comes because the shop assistants are chinese.
I hope your answers 
Thank you!!!

_Moderator's note
Two threads merged
Bevj_


----------



## srtanere

Hello everyone, in Spain have a shop (El chino), you can buy: toys, bread, food, drink... How do you say in english? Thanks.


----------



## nayra.martin

Hello I wanted to ask : how do you say (tienda de chino) in your country?

Thanks


----------



## Bevj

Chinese bazaar.


----------



## srtanere

Thank you!!!


----------



## User With No Name

¿Estas tiendas se especializan en productos/alimentos chinos, o solo se llaman así porque los dueños y empleados suelen ser chinos?


----------



## Bevj

They sell everything under the sun, generally goods imported from China, and very cheap, and the proprietors are Chinese.


----------



## srtanere

Se llaman así por que los dueños son chinos


----------



## nayra.martin

Thank you


----------



## User With No Name

srtanere said:


> Se llaman así por que los dueños son chinos


Then is "Chinese bazaar" a good translation?


----------



## Bevj

That's what they are known as on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Bevj

In the U.K. as far as I recall they were more often Indian or Pakistani bazaars.  The Chinese equivalent is very common in Spain, for example.  In my town of less than 10,000 inhabitants we have four such bazaars.  Their attraction is the extremely low price of their goods, perhaps your equivalent would be 'everything a dollar'.


----------



## User With No Name

Bevj said:


> Their attraction is the extremely low price of their goods, perhaps your equivalent would be 'everything a dollar'.


"Dollar store" is what I usually hear. 

I misunderstood. Sorry.


----------



## srtanere

Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------



## Lunabianca

No tiene traducción, ya que depende de los inmigrantes y economia de cada país. En Canadá podría ser "Dollar store" , "corner store", "short stop", "convenient store". La mayoría son koreanos , no chinos, y no tienen tanta diferencia de precio. Si se le dice "chinese store"  quiere decir que venden artículos chinos.  En cada país de habla hispana se le podría llamar de forma distinta, o tal vez no existir. Por ejemplo en Uruguay le llamamos "el kiosco de la esquina" , ya que no tenemos muchos inmigrantes chinos.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Bevj said:


> Chinese bazaar.



Are you sure?  Maybe in Spain, but in the UK wouldn't the equivalent be called "pound shops"?


----------



## Bevj

But the stuff doesn't cost a pound (or equivalent), it's just really cheap.


----------



## saritah22

Hello, good evening. I´m doing a work from my school and I need to know how to say a type of shop. In spanish we call this shops "chinos". in the shop they sell: toys, candies, clothes, thinks for the house... How do they call this shops in te USA?
Bye.


----------



## sdgraham

Normalmente en los EEUU, esas tiendas existen en "Chinatowns." (barrios chinos). En San Francisco, en Chnatown, se encuentran tiendas con varios nombres.

Vea: Best Asian grocery stores in San Francisco, CA - Yelp

Me parece que "Chinese market" sea sufficiente.


----------



## User With No Name

sdgraham said:


> Normalmente en los EEUU, esas tiendas existen en "Chinatowns." (barrios chinos). En San Francisco, en Chnatown, se encuentran tiendas con varios nombres.



But that's what I'm confused about. "Chinese grocery stores" (or Asian grocery stores) in the U.S. generally sell Chinese food products and other products related to Chinese culture. Things that immigrants from China would be likely to buy. (They may well sell other stuff, but if you want a cheap USB charger, a Chinese grocery probably wouldn't be the first place you would look.)

I'm getting the impression that "tiendas de chinos" are apparently more inexpensive discount stores selling general merchandise at discount prices (comparable to "dollar stores" or what used to be called "dime stores"). And that a "tienda de chinos" wouldn't necessarily have a lot of culturally Chinese products, although of course many of the electronics, etc., may have been made in China. That seems to be what bevj is suggesting.

To me, these are two fairly different types of establishments, even if there may sometimes be some overlap.

Maybe someone can further clarify things.


----------



## chileno

Lunabianca said:


> No tiene traducción, ya que depende de los inmigrantes y economia de cada país. En Canadá podría ser "Dollar store" , "corner store", "short stop", "convenient store". La mayoría son koreanos , no chinos, y no tienen tanta diferencia de precio. Si se le dice "chinese store"  quiere decir que venden artículos chinos.  En cada país de habla hispana se le podría llamar de forma distinta, o tal vez no existir. Por ejemplo en Uruguay le llamamos "el kiosco de la esquina" , ya que no tenemos muchos inmigrantes chinos.



Kioskos no, esto se trata de una tiendita donde venden de todo. No hay bazares en Uruguay? En Chile la mayoría eran turcos los dueños.


----------



## Bevj

UWNN is right.
In Spain, the bazar/tienda de chinos is not a place to buy Chinese food or typical products.  It's a store run by Chinese families which sells absolutely everything from nuts and bolts to socks and ties, all at very cheap prices and mostly imported from China.
The nearest equivalent would be the Dollar Store, maybe, though the goods are not at a single fixed price.


----------



## Magazine

If this about Spain: We have two kinds of "chinos". 

_El chino_ can be a shop that sells *food*, not cheap, actually, but the advantage of their shops is that they are open till very late. Often used by young people to buy supply for "botellones" (even though in theory it is forbidden to sell alcoholic drinks to youngsters)

The other _chino_ is a *bazaar*, as mentioned before, with all kind of stuff. But in these bazaars you _cannot_ buy food.


----------



## Mister Lloyd

a more general term would be a "discount store". In the UK "los chinos" are generally run by Pakistanis/Indians, but as far as I know they're not called either Pakistani shops or Indian shops.


----------



## Alba2

Pues muy fácil, bazaar porque en español decir los chinos está mal dicho, el nombre el bazar, y bazar en inglés es bazaar.


----------



## Un Adorador

Here, where I live there are 5 or 6 blocks downtown full of these kinds of stores. It's not a Chinatown. They don't sell Chinese products or Chinese food. They are not called bazaars and they are not the same as Dollar Tree or Family Dollar or Dollar General Stores. These stores tend to be a bit disorderely and crammed full of cheap items. A lot of the product are still in the boxes that they were shipped in with the top flaps cut off. I know them simply as Chinese owned shops.


----------



## Magazine

Alba2 said:


> Pues muy fácil, bazaar porque en español decir los chinos está mal dicho, el nombre el bazar, y bazar en inglés es bazaar.


un "chino" en España no es necesariamente un bazar sino también una tienda de víveres.



Un Adorador said:


> as Chinese owned shops.



What we call "un chino"


----------



## Bevj

Magazine said:


> What we call "un chino"




No sé de dónde es Alba2, pero por aquí sí se dice 'el chino'.  Y *no* es peyorativo. 

En mi pueblo, una cadena alemana ha abierto una tienda de este tipo, se vende de todo, a precio muy barato, y - hay que decir - de mejor calidad que los equivalentes chinos.
Desde buen principio, este establecimiento es conocido por todo el pueblo como 'el chino alemán'


----------



## BrooklynBoy

In the New York City area, these are known as "dollar stores" or "99 cent stores" (their signs usually say "99 cents") or, less commonly, "discount stores."  In my neighborhood, they are mostly staffed by South Asians.  I don't know who owns them.


----------



## Mirlo

Las tiendas de los Chinos en Latino America no son mercados o tiendas de 99 centavos.. Las llamaría "Chinese own stores" Porque la verdad, no hay tiendas en los Estados Unidos que las represente.


----------



## cubaMania

Variety store.
This response refers to this particular meaning:  a store that sells a wide variety of inexpensive items.


> A *variety store* (also *pound shop*, *dollar store*, and other names) is a retail store that sells a wide range of inexpensive household goods.
> 
> Variety stores often have product lines including food and drink, personal hygiene products, small home and garden tools, office supplies, decorations, electronics, garden plants, toys, pet supplies, remaindered books, recorded media, and motor and bike consumables


What we call "variety store"  or "dollar store" still exist in the U.S., but there are not as many as in times past.
We don't usually call them "bazaars", but the word "bazaar" is often included as part of their name.
Older terms which no longer fit but are still heard in the U.S. are "dime store"  or "five and dime".

A pioneer in this form of retailing was Woolworth's from 1879.


> The first Woolworth store was opened by Frank Winfield Woolworth on February 22, 1879, as "Woolworth's Great Five Cent Store" in Utica, New York. Though it initially appeared to be successful, the store soon failed. When Woolworth searched for a new location, a friend suggested Lancaster, Pennsylvania. Using the sign from the Utica store, Woolworth opened his first successful "Woolworth's Great Five Cent Store" on July 18, 1879, in Lancaster.


----------



## cidertree

¿_*Los chinos*_ en inglés ? Es complicado ya que cada país tiene su propia forma de llamar a esta tipo de tienda. Hay una lista en Wikipedia:

Variety store - Wikipedia


----------



## Mirlo

En Panama no solo venden cosas chinas, sino también adaptan cosas de nuestro país , yo las llamo "Chinese stores" , porque la verdad, no se comparan a nada de lo que hay aquí en los Estados unidos. También tenemos Kiosquitos en las esquinas.


----------



## jilar

Magazine said:


> un "chino" en España no es necesariamente un bazar sino también una tienda de víveres


Incluso lo usamos para restaurantes.
Restaurante chino, que se acorta por ejemplo:
-¿Vamos al chino a cenar?
-Vale, pero ya sabes que yo no como con los palillos. Me es imposible manejarlos.
-Tranquilo, tienen cubiertos normales.


El problema de este uso tan coloquial de chino es que, me atrevo a apostar algo, nadie sabe a ciencia cierta si son chinos, coreanos, japoneses, tailandeses, ... los que atienden el negocio o están de cara al público.

Pero sí, aquí en España, la mayoría de este tipo de tiendas son de chinos, que han emigrado desde China. Aunque dentro de unos años, cuando sus hijos o nietos hereden el negocio, estos son tan españoles por ya haber nacido aquí y criarse como un español más. Independientemente de que tengan la doble nacionalidad.

Antes este tipo de tiendas se llamaban bazares (los precios eran de lo más variados, igual que lo que se vendía -no alimentos) luego vino la moda de poner precios redondos como 100 pesetas y los productos se ajustaron a ese precio (así empezaron a verse los típicos carteles "Todo a 100" y nos quedamos con ese nombre para ese tipo de tienda).
Posteriormente vino el Euro, pero aquí los precios ya tenían algunas diferencias. Sí, muchos productos a 1€, pero también había otros precios, siempre redondos, 2€, 3€, ... De hecho, justo en el cambio de moneda lo que eran 100 pesetas pasó a valer 60 céntimos de €.
Luego llegaron estos emigrantes de China y montaron sus propios negocios en muchos locales comerciales que antes eran bazares (Todo a 100 y tal).
Y ahora mismo prácticamente es como los antiguos bazares, pues la oferta de artículos es muy semejante y los precios ya no son tan cerrados como los anteriores comentados. Ahora hay cosas que añaden 50 céntimos, aunque sigan abundando los precios redondos.

En resumen diría que lo que pone el diccionario de WR debería servir perfectamente.
¿Qué importa quién lleve el negocio, sea chino, alemán, hindú ...?
¿Qué importa el precio de los productos?
Se trata de una tienda (shop, store) donde comprar artículos variados (cosas que puedes encontrar en una ferretería, o una tienda de electrónica, o incluso en una tienda de ropa, o una mercería, también hasta cosas de farmacia como botiquines, ... Y muchos otros artículos de variados tipos. Todo ello va a depender de lo que el dueño quiera ofrecer.


*bazar* _nm_(*tienda de artículos diversos) *(_UK: equivalent_)pound shop _n_(_US: equivalent_)dollar store _n_thrift store


----------



## boroman

Aprovecho para decir que en mi país no es ofensivo, es el nombre que se ponen ellos.
Que no haya debate sobre las minorías en mi país lo veo como una suerte.


----------

